# Broadhead for turkeys



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

CBM President said:


> I shot a tom with a 100 gr muzzy and he was grave yard dead in under 5 seconds. Body shot quartering away. Also, if you get one with a bow you need 8" (beard & spurs) to make the record book.


does that apply for crossbows also?


----------



## JC Keith (Dec 27, 2005)

One Eye said:


> I use the big Snuffers. I call them "flying meat cleavers".
> 
> Dan


I will have the 160 grains on my shafts when I take out the bow this year. Have heard good things about them on the gobblers.


----------

